# Carbonating Level For An Aussie Pale Ale



## Dazza_devil (10/11/09)

G'day Brewers,
I've scrubbed up a heap of little creatures 330's and 568's to bottle my Oz Galaxy Pale Ale and I'm thinkin I might up the carb level for this one. I'll be bulk priming 23 litres with an FG of around 1.009 which was fermented at 19-20 degrees C, although I did up the temp to 22 degrees for a couple of days at 1.010. 
How does 2.8 vols CO2 sound or could I up it to 3 vols CO2 for a spritzy summer ale? 180g dex seems a lot.
Cheers


----------



## moodgett (10/11/09)

Boagsy said:


> G'day Brewers,
> I've scrubbed up a heap of little creatures 330's and 568's to bottle my Oz Galaxy Pale Ale and I'm thinkin I might up the carb level for this one. I'll be bulk priming 23 litres with an FG of around 1.009 which was fermented at 19-20 degrees C, although I did up the temp to 22 degrees for a couple of days at 1.010.
> How does 2.8 vols CO2 sound or could I up it to 3 vols CO2 for a spritzy summer ale? 180g dex seems a lot.
> Cheers



mate i would do it at around 2.4 vols


----------



## Dazza_devil (10/11/09)

You might be right.
I wonder what vols CO2 an average Coopers Sparkling Ale would come in at? I have found them to vary a great deal but the well carbed ones aren't too bad for the style.


----------



## moodgett (10/11/09)

Boagsy said:


> You might be right.
> I wonder what vols CO2 an average Coopers Sparkling Ale would come in at? I have found them to vary a great deal but the well carbed ones aren't too bad for the style.



I think from what I remember American pale ale middle if the range is 2.4 afaik American and Aussie pale ales are essentially the same.

I use http://www.geocities.com/lesjudith/Alcohol...Calculator.html 
as my bulk prime calc

let us know how you go mate


----------



## alford_j (10/11/09)

I have been priming for around 2.4 volumes but I'm looking to up it to about 2.8 for lighter summer ales. Just did an 1.010 APA with cascade to 2.4 volumes. If I did it again, I would go 2.6-2.8 to give it a little more zing.

All a matter of beer style and personal preference...

Alfie


----------



## dpadden (10/11/09)

Aussie Pale Ales such as Coopers are usually carbed quite high to around 3 volumes. 2.8 would be fine


----------



## Dazza_devil (10/11/09)

Thanks all.
The primary is just returning to ambient as I type, after 2 days at 1.5 degrees C so hopefully there's enough yeast left still in suspension. I like to have the yeast awake when I bulk prime and hopefully around 165g dex will give me some nice fizz after around 4 weeks conditioning.


----------



## Tim (10/11/09)

I'd be surprised if coopers carbonated above 2 volumes. It's hardly lively in the schooner.


----------



## rackemup (10/11/09)

Tc is the temp of your beer


----------

